# Game #80: Los Angeles Lakers (63-16) @ Portland Trail Blazers (50-28) [4/10]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My birthday is on Saturday, and I would love nothing more for an early birthday gift than for the Lakers to finally end the losing streak at the Rose Garden. It's about time to win up there as it's getting ridiculous that we haven't been able to since 2005 or however long it's been. 

We're healthy now and have no excuses not to win! It would be a huge confidence booster for the team.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Id like to see Bynum dominate Oden


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd like to see them win by double digits, not just win.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

A blow out please!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes. Beat the **** out of this team. I hope we have the opportunity to blow them out of the playoffs as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go talk trash here: http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/425872-blazers-lakers-game-thread-4-10-09-a.html


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Let's go for TWO two page gamethreads in a row!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll be watching this one at the library on my laptop. The team needs our help tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I won't be around for tonight's game as I'm going to Buffalo Wild Wings with some cousins & friends to watch the game.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

This would be a very nice win if we could pull it off. We got pounded pretty good last time so a little revenge would be sweet.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

A win tonight would be big for confidence.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I am extra amped up for this **** kicking about to be served up for the Blazers. Let's get this game on already!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

About to head out to watch the game! Hope to come back in a good mood! Let's go Lakers! Kick some Portland ***! Stop letting this team think they can compete with us!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I am extra amped up for this **** kicking about to be served up for the Blazers. Let's get this game on already!


Agreed after the lose to them last time im really hype for this game to start.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

I hope we can come out strong tonite and just put them away early.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope to see the same thing. We can't let the crowd get crazy like they did last time. Portland feeds off that big time. As soon as the tipoff has taken place, punch them right in the mouth and let them know tonight is going to be a different story.

Nice seeing you posting in the game thread, by the way. :cheers:


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

i think the key is for us to contain lemarcus and roy early so we can get them out of the game


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes kobe going right at them


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Good D so far


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Good Block by Batum on kobe


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Kobe for three and its good


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

that was a flop by batum


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

shannon brown is looking good


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

all these foul calls on the lakers is terrible


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

These officials have been unbelievably one-sided in this game.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

lamar is looking good so far


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ugh. The game on league pass is by the Portland announcers. They are absolutely horrible! They set a new definition to homer


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> These officials have been unbelievably one-sided in this game.


agreed


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

farmar's is playing like trash tonite we need to put shannon back in


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Its funny that Bynum is playing better than Oden and its only his second game back.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Ugh. The game on league pass is by the Portland announcers. They are absolutely horrible! They set a new definition to homer


Yeah im watching on league pass these guy are portland fan boys they have no valid analysis on laker players they are just hating on us


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Its funny that Bynum is playing better than Oden and its only his second game back.


Thats cause oden in trash.....im happy that portland didnt pick durant because they would be nasty


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Blazers announcers are probably the worst in the league. :laugh:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

The guy who sounds old, or something like that, is the worst of the two.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

kobe is not shooting very well so far


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> The guy who sounds old, or something like that, is the worst of the two.


lol... yeah that dude is an idiot


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

the lakers just need to settle in


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

lol...good call by the ref


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

our D is amazing right now


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

and kobe with the clutch three


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

our rebounding is also looking good


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Looking good on the glass..


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Great Charge taken by gasol we are playing great


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

If we keep playing like this we will win this game in the 3rd quarter


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

its almost unbelievable how much better Bynum makes the team


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Lemarcus is nice


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> its almost unbelievable how much better Bynum makes the team


I agree he grabs so many boards that we missed when he was out


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Pretty good first half... the close of the first was ruff but i think we can pull this game out


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

In this environment against a team and fanbase that hates the Lakers so much, I will take the lead at halftime.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

lets get the second half started


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Bynum is killing on the boards


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

we need to pick it up there making a rally.....good shot by ariza


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

At least we know that Bynums need must not be feeling any residual pain after last night.. They are definitely keeping him out there longer.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

bad foul by fisher he should no better than that


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

that was a foul on lemarcus


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

that was a flop


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Come on dammit!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No foul on Bynum? He basically humped bynum and didnt even have to pay for dinner.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

well we look like a lottery team so far in the 3rd


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Can you believe how easily Gasol slides into the PF role?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

nice run by the lakers


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brown is such a freaking beast.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

nice move by shannon brown....lets just keep him on the floor cause farmar and fisher a playing like trash.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Where the hell did _this_ Shannon Brown come from? Good grief.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

greg oden sucks!!!!! he is a bust


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yessir! Keep Brown on the floor.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

amazing pass by odom to gasol


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

wow oden nice dunk....he still sucks


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke, you will make your FTs dammit!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar sure likes coming off the bench..


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

odom with the three... is playing great tonite


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No fouls for Portland tonight.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

what the hell how was that not a foul


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****ing Rudy. Bull**** officiating.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

luke with the air ball classic luke.... trash


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That was not a good close to the quarter.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

bad quarter we need to close out on the shooters and continue grabing boards


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

nice move by oden


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

and the comeback by bynum


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

the refs are killin us with this crap


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

shannon brown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Baaaaa!!! Shannon!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

get walton the hell out of the game


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why is Luke still in?


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

oden has been traveling all game and that have not called it


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

luke walton again...........why


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

shannon agian.....yes


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

walton is losing this game for us


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Get walton the **** out!


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

finally we get him out damn


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Keep Brown in the rotation for the playoffs. And keep Luke on the damn bench.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

kobe


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow the lakers finally get a damn call the officating has been so one sided...and luke just needs to get cut after this game...im so tired of his bad play in crunch time


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

kobe is amazing


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

why are we taking brown out


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

As soon as Bynum sits, they go inside every time. Not much has changed.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

kobe is amazing!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hang in there. I cannot bare a loss this game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> As soon as Bynum sits, they go inside every time. Not much has changed.


Ain't that the truth. Kobe going bonkers.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

brandon roy with the mid-range is nice


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

that was a foul on fisher...what the hell


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Man we need this game so bad


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

blazer fans are wack


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hate that Fisher is out there because he's a vet... Brown was tearing it up and at least playing defense.

Kobe is pissing me off. Stop with the ****ing 3's


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe single handed cost us the game.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

what a stupid foul


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Kobe single handed cost us the game.


that was a bad shot but kobe has held us down in the second half...along with brown


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mother****er.. I can't believe this..


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

dammit i am so pissed about this game


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

kobesthegoat said:


> that was a bad shot but kobe has held us down in the second half...along with brown


All that matters is how you close the game. Kobe is the best closer in the game.. To take those stupid three pointers, to turn the ball over with sloppy passing, etc. That is unacceptable from Kobe.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

well itsa wrap fellas.....goodnite


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> All that matters is how you close the game. Kobe is the best closer in the game.. To take those stupid three pointers, to turn the ball over with sloppy passing, etc. That is unacceptable from Kobe.


i agree with that but does that mean he single handedly lost that game?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> All that matters is how you close the game. Kobe is the best closer in the game.. To take those stupid three pointers, to turn the ball over with sloppy passing, etc. That is unacceptable from Kobe.


Agreed. Sometimes you have to not play into the reputation so much and play with your ****ing head. Damn this one was bitter. Time to rest the starts from here on out.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i like the laker announcers. unbiased for the most part and stuck to mostly talking about what was actually going on in the game.

the good news for the lakers even with the loss was that bynum looked good. watching him completely overpower pryzbilla on one play was impressive.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I only saw the fourth Quarter and a couple of things I like....Shannon Brown. The Right Decision should have been to play Brown the entire quarter. Fisher had the best 5 week stretch I have ever seen him had since he been a Laker - He was automatic from the field. Then A couple of games ago He tweaks his leg now he can't make ****s......has made **** for the past 4 games or so.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

kobesthegoat said:


> i agree with that but does that mean he singled handedly lost that game?


In the end, it's Kobe's job to make the big baskets. 

When the game is close, Kobe makes the big bucks because he is the closer. 

See, the problem isn't even so much the missing.. Shooting 9 of 24 is horrible, sure.. But the problem is taking the stupid shots.. I mean Kobe has been in the game for so many years.. And when you have plenty of time left and just settle for jumper, after jumper.. It just seems like a bad mistake, that someone as good as Kobe shouldn't be making. I just expect better from Kobe than some of the bone headed crap he showed tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Agreed. Sometimes you have to not play into the reputation so much and play with your ****ing head. Damn this one was bitter. Time to rest the starts from here on out.


I agree.

Kobe is capable of so much better than that, but hey everyone has a bad night. The refs were on the Lakers *** all night, so that didn't help.

Was nice to see Shannon Brown beast out a little. And Bynum looked good with the extra minutes.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

As for Kobe losing us the game. I guess thats valid but not necessarily because of stupid decisions but more that He just missed shots. Kobe made 2 or 3 great Shots over Roy but Roy each time made a play to counter. Kobe then had two more chances to take the lead but missed both tries. Then Kobe desides to get fisher involved but odom fumbled the pass which allowed the defender to close to fisher intime So Kobe desides to take a 3 (Which was a decent look) and missed. On the next time down, Kobe runs a play for Fisher again but this time Fisher misses. By then the game was pretty much over so anything that happen afterward was just frustration.

But you are right, Darth, Whether its stupid play (Ugh,,,Walton) or just missing shots, Kobe needs to be the closer.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I agree with most of the part about Kobe taking bad shots. Brown should have been there instead of Fish. Odom had a first good half and then disappeared. 

Well, I just wish we win two games at home, and get ready for the playoffs. I don't care about HCA at this moment than finishing strong in a blowout fashion.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> settle for jumper, after jumper.. It just seems like a bad mistake, that someone as good as Kobe shouldn't be making. I just expect better from Kobe than some of the bone headed crap he showed tonight.


Kobe Just needs to play like this is his last year and stop worrying about his legs. The real reason why he is not getting to the rim because he doesn't want to. Several times I'll see him re thick his drive even when his man is beat. There was one particular play where kobe beat his man and then TOOK OFF to the hoop and got a layup and-one. That is what he has to do. He has to take it to the hoop with no regard for anybody or anything and stop with this conserve for playoff ****. Kobe you are a scorer not a shooter! Do whatever you got to do to score even if you got to douche bag it and purposely run into players to get fouls (Chris Paul, Paul Pierce, Dwayne Wade, ect.) just Score!!! end of rant


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was so unbelievable frustrated watching the game last night. At one point, and I don't like to blame refs, I honestly thought the refs were out to get us or something because every play down was a foul on us and the Blazers at the line. It was ridiculous. Whatever, though. Let the Blazers and their fans celebrate now. We'll see who's celebrating in June.

As for Kobe, as bad as he played in the final few minutes, he's also the reason we were even in the game that late to begin with. He definitely took bad shots and I was frustrated as hell with him but I'll get over it.

Shannon Brown was absolutely terrific out there. He's playing defense and hitting his shots. He needs more minutes for sure.

Good to see Bynum get more minutes and play without any fear of getting injured at all. He looked great out there and will look even better the deeper we get into the playoffs.

By the way, I really do hope we play Portland in the playoffs. I want that challenge, and I'm sure the Lakers would love it as well just to serve as a confidence booster. 

And for those wondering about my avatar/sig - well I lost a avatar/sig bet to mgb and I have to sport this new look for a week. I'll be able to take them off just in time for the playoffs. Forgive me.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Basel said:


> I was so unbelievable frustrated watching the game last night. At one point, and I don't like to blame refs, I honestly thought the refs were out to get us or something because every play down was a foul on us and the Blazers at the line. It was ridiculous. Whatever, though. Let the Blazers and their fans celebrate now. We'll see who's celebrating in June.


the lakers are just lucky that gasol, vujacic, and walton among others didn't get techs for all the animated whining they did about the calls. for the most part the lakers were committing fouls and getting called for them. the blazers definitely did seem to have more of the calls that could have gone either way go in their favor though.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree that its rather frustrating to see Kobe shooting J after J


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

After reading this thread, I can tell you all see and appreicate Oden's potential . . .


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, potential to be Sam Bowie....

I still think that Oden will be the worst out of him, Bynum, and Dwight


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Damnit, the first thing that I see when I come home from a week building a ****ing house is another loss to the freaking Blazers in Portland.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

MojoPin said:


> Yeah, potential to be Sam Bowie....
> 
> I still think that Oden will be the worst out of him, Bynum, and Dwight


LOL...OWNED


----------

